# Meguiars Paint Protect



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

It's all about protection… that LASTS!
Many consumers are looking for a simple, once or twice a year product to protect their paint, but…
They want a quick, easy solution, AND...
It must perform, as evidenced by beading water for a long, long time

*Product Features:*


Innovative, pure synthetic protection
Tenacious, Hydrophobic Polymer Technology
Continues to bead after 50 washes providing 4 season durability
Applies easier than a traditional wax
Simply wipe on, wipe off
Won't whiten on trim

*Part # G36516
Size: 16 oz
MSRP: $9.99*

this is copied from Meguiars forums.
any chances someone tried it?

it's available here, in US: http://www.autogeek.net/meguiars-paint-protect.html


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Never heard of it but seems like a miracle! Lol


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

it's 2015 brand new product


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds too good to be true


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

btw, video with 2015 new products:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=350156


----------

